# fogot to "save" points for next year - what now?



## cvillegal (Dec 2, 2015)

Any suggestions for what I can do about this year's points that I forgot to save for 2016 in a timely manner?


----------



## dwojo (Dec 3, 2015)

You may be able to exchange through II for sometime next year or try to use them this month.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 3, 2015)

cvillegal said:


> Any suggestions for what I can do about this year's points that I forgot to save for 2016 in a timely manner?



See this thread:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1765768

Unfortunately I believe the deadline for using current year points to make a reservation with II is in October.  So at this point, you are pretty much dead in the water.  The only thing you can use the points for is to make a reservation at a Diamond property with a check-in date prior to January 1, 2016.


----------



## Pheran (Dec 4, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Unfortunately I believe the deadline for using current year points to make a reservation with II is in October.  So at this point, you are pretty much dead in the water.  The only thing you can use the points for is to make a reservation at a Diamond property with a check-in date prior to January 1, 2016.



Wait, I'm confused.  I'm in a similar situation, not because I forgot, but because I'm effectively inheriting this timeshare from a dying parent.   But I've been reading up on the literature and it sounded as if I made a reservation before the end of the year for a stay in 2016 that it would still use the points from 2015?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 5, 2015)

Pheran said:


> Wait, I'm confused.  I'm in a similar situation, not because I forgot, but because I'm effectively inheriting this timeshare from a dying parent.   But I've been reading up on the literature and it sounded as if I made a reservation before the end of the year for a stay in 2016 that it would still use the points from 2015?



I don't believe that is correct.  2015 points can only be used for 2016 reservations if they have been saved into 2016.  If they haven't been saved, they expire at the end of the year.  

I have had e-mail correspondence with Diamond on exactly that point. The only way to use expiring points that cannot be saved is to book a DRI  reservatopm with check-in before Jan 1 or to use them to book an exchange with Interval.  Note that the exchange has to be completed; it can't be a search.  

But please don't take my word for it.  It's very easy to just call up DRI and discuss the situation. I could very easily be mistaken in my recollection.  Remember that just because someone posted it on the internet, that doesn't make it true.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 6, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I don't believe that is correct.  *2015 points can only be used for 2016 reservations if they have been saved into 2016.  If they haven't been saved, they expire at the end of the year.  *
> 
> I have had e-mail correspondence with Diamond on exactly that point. The only way to use expiring points that cannot be saved is to book a DRI  reservatopm with check-in before Jan 1 or to use them to book an exchange with Interval.  Note that the exchange has to be completed; it can't be a search.
> 
> But please don't take my word for it.  It's very easy to just call up DRI and discuss the situation. I could very easily be mistaken in my recollection.  Remember that just because someone posted it on the internet, that doesn't make it true.



That is correct. The only use for 2015 points now is to book an exchange with a start date no later than 31 Dec 2015. Otherwise you lose them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 6, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> That is correct. The only use for 2015 points now is to book an exchange with a start date no later than 31 Dec 2015. Otherwise you lose them.



That's been my experience.  I had points expiring at the end of 2014 that I couldn't save to 2015.  I wanted to use them to book a unit at Point at Poipu for August 2015. I was told "No can do" by the DRI folks; since tt was still early enough to use them in Interval, that was the only way I could use the points to get in Poipu in 2015. 

So I put in an ongoing search in Interval for the dates I wanted.  I got a hit so everything worked out - though I did have to pay an exchange fee. 

Had I not gotten a hit on my search by the last day to use the points in Interval arrived (remember, you have to have a completed reservation in II by that date), I would have used the points to make a reservation somewhere in II that would have gotten me a 2-bedroom unit at least one year out and that would have drained my account, paying the exchange fee. 

I then would have cancelled the exchange, which would have credit for a 2-bedroom unit in II, but with an expiration date of one year after the checkin date for the unit I cancelled.  I then would have reinstated my ongoing search.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 7, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's been my experience.  I had points expiring at the end of 2014 that I couldn't save to 2015.  I wanted to use them to book a unit at Point at Poipu for August 2015. I was told "No can do" by the DRI folks; since tt was still early enough to use them in Interval, that was the only way I could use the points to get in Poipu in 2015.
> 
> So I put in an ongoing search in Interval for the dates I wanted.  I got a hit so everything worked out - though I did have to pay an exchange fee.
> 
> ...



As an FYI, if you cancel an II reservation and then make a new one, you will have to pay the exchange fee again. This has happened to me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 7, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> As an FYI, if you cancel an II reservation and then make a new one, you will have to pay the exchange fee again. This has happened to me.



Yes.  I mentioned that in the link upthread.  That's true with almost any exchange unless there is an option to purchase a cancellation option.  In which case your added cost would be the purchase of the option.  

Also worth noting is that if an owner uses expiring points to book a unit in II where the check-in date is two years in the future, then cancels the exchange, the expiration date for usage within II is three years in the future. If that's done in October (just before the II usage window closes), those expiring points are new good for three years - or more if they are used to book a unit that is more than two years in the future.


----------



## YOOPERGALS (Dec 12, 2015)

Can you use them to pay maintenance fees?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 13, 2015)

YOOPERGALS said:


> Can you use them to pay maintenance fees?



Too late.  You can't pay maintenance fees with current or past or past year points.


----------



## dwojo (Dec 13, 2015)

I know this will not help you for this year but next year save all your points as soon as they are in the account. You can borrow saved points without incurring any fees and then you never have to worry about forgetting again.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 13, 2015)

YOOPERGALS said:


> Can you use them to pay maintenance fees?




you'd have to be a platinum loyalty status level and use that request ealier- ithink by July, maybe Sept..   So, in most instances the answer is no. Also, the use of those points would be very costly  I think close to 50% of the actual cost of the mf's.


----------



## Pheran (Dec 17, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's been my experience.  I had points expiring at the end of 2014 that I couldn't save to 2015.  I wanted to use them to book a unit at Point at Poipu for August 2015. I was told "No can do" by the DRI folks; since tt was still early enough to use them in Interval, that was the only way I could use the points to get in Poipu in 2015.



So, what about converting points to airline miles?  Based on the web site, it appears that if I pay a $40 fee I could convert 5000 points into 12500 miles.


----------

